# Shimano Ultegra 6700 wheels vs Mavic Equipe



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

Just looking for a everyday wheelset, for some reason (I guess price) I am between these two:
Shimano Ultegra 6700 wheelset vs Mavic Equipe
both are 2013

any suggestions.
thank you


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

You weigh what? Your roads are like...? Give more info and folks can give better feedback


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

6700 hubs and open pro wheelset will run you around $350 and just about any bikeshop can replace a spoke or true it.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

178 pounds (81kg)

Ok roads


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

since they both use proprietary spokes, i'm not really a fan of either one. but...i'd buy the Shimano wheel any day over the Mavic wheel. for sure. without doubt.


----------



## Benneke (Dec 24, 2012)

I would go with the Ultegra because of the tubeless compatibility. Ive pulled nails out of my tubeless tires and kept on riding because the tire seals up so fast.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I tried a set of WH-6700 wheels for a new build and hated them. They were incredibly twitchy and unstable feeling (I weigh 180) and I was constantly adjusting the spokes because they were out of true. And adjusting bladed spokes is a PITA. I never rode the Equipe, but have ridden the Ksyrium Elites and found them very harsh. Maybe I'm not a 16 or 18 front spoke guy when all is said and done, but my old Ultegra 6600 hubs laced to OpenPro rims rode better than both of those wheels and they're still going strong after 6 years. For the new build, I ended up going with HED Belgium C2 rims laced 28f/32r 3x to Velocity Race hubs and they are better than all the others by a long shot. They are stiff but comfortable and have remained true for the first 1100 miles and counting. Before I bought the Ultegra wheels, I'd go with Ultegra 6700 hubs and OpenPro rims. For the price, they are a great deal.
By the way, this is all assuming you don't care about tubeless.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SteveV0983 said:


> I tried a set of WH-6700 wheels for a new build and hated them. They were incredibly twitchy and unstable feeling (I weigh 180) and I was constantly adjusting the spokes because they were out of true. And adjusting bladed spokes is a PITA. I never rode the Equipe, but have ridden the Ksyrium Elites and found them very harsh. Maybe I'm not a 16 or 18 front spoke guy when all is said and done, but my old Ultegra 6600 hubs laced to OpenPro rims rode better than both of those wheels and they're still going strong after 6 years. For the new build, I ended up going with HED Belgium C2 rims laced 28f/32r 3x to Velocity Race hubs and they are better than all the others by a long shot. They are stiff but comfortable and have remained true for the first 1100 miles and counting. Before I bought the Ultegra wheels, I'd go with Ultegra 6700 hubs and OpenPro rims. For the price, they are a great deal.
> By the way, this is all assuming you don't care about tubeless.


why? you can make an OP tubeless. i'll agree about the Velocity Race hubs...great hubs for the money!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have to say that after one year and 2000 plus miles, my equipes have never become untrue. I recommend them highly. I weigh 220 and ride hard. I thought that high quality wheels could not be found at such a low price. The equipe hub is sealed and way faster than others at this price.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Hooben said:


> I have to say that after one year and 2000 plus miles, my equipes have never become untrue. I recommend them highly. I weigh 220 and ride hard. I thought that high quality wheels could not be found at such a low price. The equipe *hub is sealed and way faster than others at this price.*


you don't really believe this to be true, do you? Mavic uses cartridge bearings in their hubs. they are no more 'sealed' than any other cartridge bearing hub, and there are tons available. they are also not any 'faster' than any other hub, and the Ksyrium wheels in particular are about as UN-aerodynamic as you can get. if you like them, that's great, but they are definitely not anything special. keep your freehub lubricated on a regular basis, too. that is w/o doubt the worst freehub design ever. well...i9 might be as bad, but for completely different reasons.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Hooben said:


> The equipe hub is sealed and way faster than others at this price.


What's faster? The hubs are faster? They spin faster? The pawls engage faster? The wheels are faster? Will make me go faster? They really look blingy so Mavic got my money faster? Faster how? 
I train hard to go faster. If I can buy these wheels and they will make me faster I want to know.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

T K said:


> What's faster? The hubs are faster? They spin faster? The pawls engage faster? The wheels are faster? Will make me go faster? They really look blingy so Mavic got my money faster? Faster how?
> I train hard to go faster. If I can buy these wheels and they will make me faster I want to know.


post of the day for sure, possibly the week! rep'd


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> you don't really believe this to be true, do you? Mavic uses cartridge bearings in their hubs. they are no more 'sealed' than any other cartridge bearing hub, and there are tons available. they are also not any 'faster' than any other hub, and the Ksyrium wheels in particular are about as UN-aerodynamic as you can get. if you like them, that's great, but they are definitely not anything special. keep your freehub lubricated on a regular basis, too. that is w/o doubt the worst freehub design ever. well...i9 might be as bad, but for completely different reasons.


+1....Mavic wheels require more maintenance than many others ad that freehub design truly sucks. I'm a former Ksyrium guy so I can attest to this. Also, how do you compare the two wheels? The 6700 wheels are a higher level wheel. They are more on par with Ksyrium Eite or SL wheels, but still better.


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

The '13 Ksyrium Equipe wheels add the "S" designation and are now a "wheel system" which includes tires, something superlight at 210gms or so and called Yksion Comps.

Does anyone have any insight as to what this new stuff is about? I'm curious...because I've never ridden on a modern, proprietary wheelset like those before, but primarily because they're blingy.  

Seriously, though, is there any "OMG, that's awful-" or "OMG, that's cool-" ness going on with the Equipe S, or is it just slick marketing to match the slick visuals?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I own Equipe's & would STRONGLY rec avoiding those. Mediocre ride/handling, & mine needed re-truing twice in 1st 1k mi. Mavic customer service [email protected] BTW. Mavic's hubs with plastic freehub bushing are a PITA. If not kept regularly oiled (with mineral oil every 1-1.5k mi per Mavic service rec's) the bushing will wear & hub starts to squeal. Shimano Ultegra hubs are much more forgiving & longer lasting. And independent testing (like roues artisanales & TOUR mag) shows Mavic Ksyrium-style wheels are much less aero than Shimano AL wheels. Not a fan of proprietary spokes on either wheelset, but the hub design, aero, & customer support easily sway decision to Shimano in my book.


----------

